# Cost of living for family of four?



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

Just curious, what kind of total family income can make a comfortable life for a family of four (couple + 2 children)? Not in london area.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

That is a hard question to answer, it is dependant on the area you are considering living, the distance you will have to commute, housing, schooling, etc. 

However to generalise 25 thousand pounds might be the lower limit.

If you provide a few more details we might be able to provide a better answer.


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. Surely it depends on a lot of factors. But I just want to get some general idea. And let's assume it's not in an expensive area. Have to rent and also consider saving for buying a home later. Kids will go to public school.

Do you mean 25K net income or before taxes? 



Hepa said:


> That is a hard question to answer, it is dependant on the area you are considering living, the distance you will have to commute, housing, schooling, etc.
> 
> However to generalise 25 thousand pounds might be the lower limit.
> 
> If you provide a few more details we might be able to provide a better answer.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

25 thousand in your hand, but to send your children to public school you will need a a hell of a lot more than if you were to send your children to a state school. Rental can be difficult to estimate it is so dependent on the area and of course the size of the premises,

You might find rental costs here if you root around the site, 
UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chance said:


> Thanks. Surely it depends on a lot of factors. But I just want to get some general idea. And let's assume it's not in an expensive area. Have to rent and also consider saving for buying a home later. Kids will go to public school.
> 
> Do you mean 25K net income or before taxes?


Public schools in UK mean expensive private schools like Eton and Harrow! We call them state or maintained schools. 

National average salary is around £26,000 gross before tax and other deductions. It varies hugely, from as little as £18,000 in more deprived areas to double that in affluent parts of London. But most household income is greater than the average wages, as they usually get tax credits like child tax credit and child benefit, but if you are on a visa, you probably aren't eligible unless the children are British or EU nationals.

In many households usually the wife works too, often part-time to fit in with school hours, bringing in, say, £5000 to £10,000 a year. If the main breadwinner is on work visa, spouse/partner can work too.

So I'd say aim for a total family income, before tax of £30,000 to £36,000.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I am sorry. I am from Singapore. Have yet to start living in UK. I really don't understand how £30,000 to £36,000 is enough for a household. 

If i don't convert them into Singapore dollar. It seems very little to start a family with 30 000 and still need to pay at least 23% of tax. 

What would be the amount to live comfortably outside London?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I worked for 50 years, £30 to £36 thousand is a fortune, I never attained anywhere near that amount. I am now retired with more than sufficient funds I own properties and have an interest in others. You cannot compare Singapore with the U.K. they are both so different.

If someone offered me a £36, 000 per annum salary I might be tempted to come out of retirement!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I worked for 50 years, £30 to £36 thousand is a fortune, I never attained anywhere near that amount. I am now retired with more than sufficient funds I own properties and have an interest in others. You cannot compare Singapore with the U.K. they are both so different.
> 
> If someone offered me a £36, 000 per annum salary I might be tempted to come out of retirement!!


Depends on what your profession is and where you live. I was earning well over 36K UKP 10 years ago in the UK at the age of 50 in the SE area of the UK.

Living on 25K with four children? - very tight.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The o.p. mentioned 2 children


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Hepa said:


> The o.p. mentioned 2 children


Whoops sorry - 25K UKP -still tight with 2 children


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My sons would be ecstatic if they could earn 25 thousand. One is in the west country the other in the north of England. I have a daughter also in the north, she earns far more than 25.

I said I thought the minimum he should consider is 25 thousand after deductions, but again it all depends whereabouts the O.P. intends to settle. Within commuting distance to London then forget it, he will need a shed load of money. I haven't lived in the Home Counties for over 50 years so cannot really comment, only to say it is expensive.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Kitara said:


> I am sorry. I am from Singapore. Have yet to start living in UK. I really don't understand how £30,000 to £36,000 is enough for a household.
> 
> If i don't convert them into Singapore dollar. It seems very little to start a family with 30 000 and still need to pay at least 23% of tax.
> 
> What would be the amount to live comfortably outside London?


If you are comparing Singapore with the UK (outside London), then you'll find that the UK is indeed cheaper for most things: e.g. cars are VASTLY cheaper (and there's no COE or ERP!), likewise accommodation; groceries/food are much cheaper; telecoms/broadband/cable TV etc are significantly cheaper, just to give you a few examples.

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> If you are comparing Singapore with the UK (outside London), then you'll find that the UK is indeed cheaper for most things: e.g. cars are VASTLY cheaper (and there's no COE or ERP!), likewise accommodation; groceries/food are much cheaper; telecoms/broadband/cable TV etc are significantly cheaper, just to give you a few examples.
> 
> teuchter


Also - shoes; clothing; toiletries; gym memberships and alcohol are all *much *cheaper in the UK 

teuchter


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

From my point of view ( I live in the North West) I think to live "comfortably" for a family of four you would need approximately £37000 - £40 000/year (so £27 522 - £29 562 after tax).

I based this on the fact that:

- The average rental cost in the north west is currently £641/month

Rent : £7692 a year
Council tax : £1200 a year
Food : £6000 a year
elextric+gas: £1200 a year
water/TV licence: £500 a year
Insurance: £500
Clothes: £1200 a year

So £18000 just for the essential stuff
Add savings of £4000 a year (so after 5 years you have £20000 for a deposit for a house)
We are now at £22 000 but no car with that or transport or entertainment or holidays. So let's say £5000 a year for all that.

Before you start telling me that you can live on less , I know that but this is for "comfortable" living with a view to save for a house later.


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Public schools in UK mean expensive private schools like Eton and Harrow! We call them state or maintained schools.
> 
> National average salary is around £26,000 gross before tax and other deductions. It varies hugely, from as little as £18,000 in more deprived areas to double that in affluent parts of London. But most household income is greater than the average wages, as they usually get tax credits like child tax credit and child benefit, but if you are on a visa, you probably aren't eligible unless the children are British or EU nationals.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joppa! Yes, I meant state schools..., i.e. public schools in North America  Your post provided a lot of information needed. We indeed are not eligible for benefits on a visa.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> If you are comparing Singapore with the UK (outside London), then you'll find that the UK is indeed cheaper for most things: e.g. cars are VASTLY cheaper (and there's no COE or ERP!), likewise accommodation; groceries/food are much cheaper; telecoms/broadband/cable TV etc are significantly cheaper, just to give you a few examples.
> 
> teuchter


I am earning as much as the comfortable level what Hepa mentioned in Singapore after converting. However, 23% tax does not apply to me. Only pay 20% pension..  

Yes no COE or ERP. But London do have Congestion charges.  Yes houses are cheaper outside london. London would be the same as sg. 

I would have to experience how is my first month is like.. Need to look for a job.. Hope it will the experience would be as smooth as possible..


----------

